# New 2013 longines hydroconquest time adjustment help NEEDED



## o0juny0o

Hello, I am having trouble adjusting my time on my longines hydroconquest New 2013 model. 


Here's the issue:
(1). I understand it is a screw-down crown and when I rotate the crown counter clockwise, it pops out. Now, if I were to rotate it clockwise from this position, I would be winding the springs. counter-clockwise from this position would not do anything.

(2). Now, if were to pull it a notch from the position mentioned above, I would be able to adjust the date function of the watch. For this position, I can turn the crown counter clockwise to change the date. Turning clockwise does no do anything.

The Problem: I cannot access the function for hours, minutes, and seconds hands. I tried it many times but when I pull the crown from position (1), it always goes to position (2). Am I missing a notch when I'm pulling the crown, or is there something about the ETA 2892-a2 movement that I am not aware of. 

P.S. Yes, I have went through the manual, and even search web forums.

I'd appreciate all help for this amateur.

Update: It only required a simple pull of the crown. Haha don't know why I was having trouble with it. It was a stressful week for me that time..


----------



## o0juny0o

o0juny0o said:


> Hello, I am having trouble adjusting my time on my longines hydroconquest New 2013 model.
> 
> Here's the issue:
> (1). I understand it is a screw-down crown and when I rotate the crown counter clockwise, it pops out. Now, if I were to rotate it clockwise from this position, I would be winding the springs. counter-clockwise from this position would not do anything.
> 
> (2). Now, if were to pull it a notch from the position mentioned above, I would be able to adjust the date function of the watch. For this position, I can turn the crown counter clockwise to change the date. Turning clockwise does no do anything.
> 
> The Problem: I cannot access the function for hours, minutes, and seconds hands. I tried it many times but when I pull the crown from position (1), it always goes to position (2). Am I missing a notch when I'm pulling the crown, or is there something about the ETA 2892-a2 movement that I am not aware of.
> 
> P.S. Yes, I have went through the manual, and even search web forums.
> 
> I'd appreciate all help for this amateur.












Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## beeman101

Usually, pulling the crown the maximum (position 2) is for adjusting the time/hands. I haven't worn my longines for a long time.......(so i have to try and re-confirm). Also, i tried this watch out (in blue) at an AD a month back and i remember it having the standard time adjustments. pos 1 date. pos 2 adjustment. Maybe the crown is getting stuck or something.


----------



## akwasin

that is well strange, maybe you should get your AD to have a look at it since the hands should move when the crown is in pos2, atleast thats what my 2013 chrono does


----------



## o0juny0o

Yeah, this was unexpected. like beeman101 said, if anyone can verify the crown positions, that'd be great


----------



## Wooten5

First off, congrats on the new Hydro and mine says hello.

Position #1 (the first notch) is the quick date set.
Position #2 (all the way out, second notch) is the hour & minute hand set. The second hand stops moving.

Hope this helps, sorry to hear you might be having problems.


----------



## o0juny0o

Does the last position, where you pull the crown the furthest, take some strength to pull? Is there a special way to pull it or something? I've pulled it pretty hard if not normally as I did for date-position, and it won't budge. Kinda afraid to break it

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## akwasin

AD before you accidently break it :/ they should help you set it without billing you for it.


----------



## Wooten5

Just a gentle pull and you should feel it click through the positions. Like akwasin said I would take it back to your AD to inquire, I would not force it. Keep us posted.


----------



## o0juny0o

YES I did it! what a hassle. using my thumb placed on Top of the crown to pull didn't budge it, yet using my thumb from beneath worked. If the strength I used with my thumb over the crown took 100% of strength, the latter method took 30%. 
DDD


----------



## Wooten5

Glad you got it figured out, and there wasn't a problem with your new watch.


----------



## o0juny0o

Thanks for your concerns everyone


----------



## spyderco10

There are actually 3 crown positions:
1. Unscrewed, and "popped" out. Turning clockwise will wind the watch
2. Pull out to the first notch. This will set the date when turning counterclockwise
3. Pull to the second notch. This will set the hour and minute.


----------



## akwasin

I agree with you spyderco on that one about the positions, other than that,
great that you figured it out, enjoy your new watch.


----------



## o0juny0o

Thank you


----------

